# Great Muskie Clip



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Weatherby posted this on our club site. I thought you guys might get a kick out of it.







Unbelievable  I guess I shouldn't be throwing out my leftovers.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats classic right there!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I have to rethink my lure selection.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

That attack at the boat made me jump here in my office! gotta love it and I gotta go fishing!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

wow, great stuff. I need to start filming and I gotta get some chicken, lol.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow George, that's an insane video. Things like this seriously make me think: what if these fisherman were never there and a loon landed in that exact spot. Dead loon?


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

we saw a musky take a full grown duck at the w.b. last summer, so jim I'm thinking dead loon.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

that's awsome...


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

holy freakin' crap


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

For years, I've been telling friends and family..."the truth about musky fishing is so much better than anything you could ever make up."

Thanks for posting that. That is just classic musky stuff.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fantastic! Terrific! Unreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Been 40 years since I fished for Musky but that video definitely re-lights the fire. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

That's why they are "BaddFish"!!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

One of the rules of muskie fishing 
A muskie will most likely hit when you are the most unprepared for it.

Great clip


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That is a wild video! Unbelievable.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

My brother Dave and I watched a muskie take a small muskrat or other small mammal in Eagle River a couple years ago.


----------



## trousertrout (Sep 21, 2009)

thats why i love those toothy critters.

mmm... labaat blue and muskie fishun...


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

never under estimate i guess

great footage


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just gotta know.............Was it White meat or Dark meat?????????


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

He would of had that fish if he would of started into a figure 8 instead of bringing it strait out of the water. Great video of a musky strike at the boat though.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

jshbuckeye said:


> He would of had that fish if he would of started into a figure 8 instead of bringing it strait out of the water. Great video of a musky strike at the boat though.


Maybe but probably not because the carcass didn't have any hooks in it....except for the one teathering it to the line.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Should have rigged a trailer hook on that chicken.


----------

